# Ford 555 tach adapter removal



## cearlp (Dec 7, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the internal part of the tach adapter.
Naturally the top part comes off easily after removing the bolt, but the inner part where the tach adapter cable goes into spins, but it cannot be lifted out. 
My tach adapter cable broke just above where it becomes square and I can find no diagrams of it's design or how it works.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello caerlp, welcome back to the forum.

See attached parts diagram. The tachometer drive mechanism is illustrated at the bottom of the diagram. There is a short drive cable (#33) inside that assembly, which is broken off. Driven by the oil pump. Can you get a needle-nosed plier onto the broken-off cable stub, and pull it out? 

If not, you will have to pull the gear out. I think there's a snap ring that has to be removed. Remove the oil filter if you need more room. Replace the o-ring to ensure no leakage when you are done.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, I've also heard of using needle nose vise grips & adapting them to a slide hammer set- up to persuade it to come out..


----------



## cearlp (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Harry16, the snap ring did the trick. I had already removed the o-ring but i failed to see the space in the snap ring. After removing it, the main inner piece lifted right out. Never did find a broken piece of the adapter cable. I also found out that the snap ring only holds the inner piece in after pressure is exerted on it by the o-ring seal and the top piece. The bolt on top just increases the pressure causing the snap ring to expand.
What a strange engineering design this whole thing is!


----------

